# Trails rund um Trier



## looser (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo, 
wer kennt gute single-Trails rund um Trier?
Fahre xc und ein bisserl Freeride.
Für Infos wäre ich dankbar?


----------



## kaspar (26. Januar 2006)

komm doch einfach mal zu uns nach Bekond, in Mehring gibt es auch super trails, ebenso im meulenwald.
In Mehring gibt es schon momentan jeden Sonntag einen Mountainbikertreff, in Bekond wieder ab März.

Bekond liegt genauso wie Mehring ca. 20 km vor den Toren Triers.

gruß
kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Manni- (27. Januar 2006)

in schweich jetzt auch! erster start ist am 04.03.06 in schweich am rad&funSport! Treffpunkt 14.30 Uhr!


----------



## Jeru (7. Februar 2006)

Für Freeride/Dowhill gibts diverse Strecken im Weisshauswald !

@ -Manni- 

was habt ihr den in schweich genaues geplant ?


----------



## Amsterdam (17. Februar 2006)

jau,

nette Runde, mit alten bekannten, 

@ killakalle .............ja ja schweich is toll.......!!!!!!

 Ruwertal is aber schöner... back too the Roots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#


----------



## kaspar (19. Februar 2006)

hilfreiche website:


www.mtb-club-mehring.de

und termine unter www.bekond-aktiv.de


----------



## Jeru (21. Februar 2006)

Amsterdam schrieb:
			
		

> jau,
> 
> nette Runde, mit alten bekannten,
> 
> ...





ja ja, die alte Ruwertalconnection!   muaauhahha


Trier Whitehousehood Rockt :................


----------



## Hebi1 (25. Februar 2006)

Mein Tip: 

Pfalzeler und Ehranger Wald! Entlang der Kyll fahren und dann links hoch in die Botanik. erst breite Wege, gibt aber auch Singletrails, z.B. rund um die Genovevahöhle (ist sogar im stadtplan drin) und die Pützlöcher. Schöne Strecke ist auch auf dem Kamm über Pallien bis ins falsche Biewertal zu fahren - aber vorsicht, Wanderer! Schöner Singletrail: von der Hochmark runter ungefähr auf halber Höhe durch eine Lücke in der Leitplanke ab in de nHang und runter nach kordel. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Jeru (25. Februar 2006)

Hebi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tip:
> 
> Pfalzeler und Ehranger Wald! Entlang der Kyll fahren und dann links hoch in die Botanik. erst breite Wege, gibt aber auch Singletrails, z.B. rund um die Genovevahöhle (ist sogar im stadtplan drin) und die Pützlöcher. Schöne Strecke ist auch auf dem Kamm über Pallien bis ins falsche Biewertal zu fahren - aber vorsicht, Wanderer! Schöner Singletrail: von der Hochmark runter ungefähr auf halber Höhe durch eine Lücke in der Leitplanke ab in de nHang und runter nach kordel.
> Viel Spaß!



yo, die strecke ins biewertal runter is nicht übel...


----------



## viez (1. März 2006)

hallo zusammen,
da meld ich mich doch auch mal zu wort. ich bin dankbar für die hier genannten infos. wohn zwar schon über ein jahr hier aber ausser weisshaus und moselhöhenweg hab ich noch nicht viel gesehen. ok franzosen wald sagt mir auch was.
wie ist denn das bei den gruppen die hier rum touren? kann man da einfach mal mitfahren? kette rechts oder gemütlich?

also happy trails
viez


----------



## kaspar (2. März 2006)

hallo,

siehe unter www.mtb-club-mehring.de

da ist für sonntag um 9.30 uhr ein offener treff mit ausritt angekündigt

gruß
kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Manni- (22. März 2006)

wir machen am 04.02.06 eine geführte osterhasentour! soll eher ruhiger verlaufen, wobei auch 2 gruppen gebildet werden. auf halber strecke gibts einen verpflegungspunkt und nach der fahrt kann man sein rad säubern, duschen und was trinken. 

gruß manni
mehr infos unter www.rad-und-funsport.de


----------



## mtb-schweich (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

neues Forum für Biker aus Trier und Umgebung....

www.mtbschweich.kostenloses-forum.tk

einfach und schnell zu Ausfahrten verabreden...

wir freuen uns auf jeden Besuch


----------



## Paddie (13. September 2006)

Amsterdam schrieb:
			
		

> jau,
> 
> nette Runde, mit alten bekannten,
> 
> ...



Wo gibts denn im Ruwertal paar nette CC-Runden?

Gruß

Pad`der runter aufs Ruwertal guckt`die


----------



## CharlieBone (13. September 2006)

wer fährt denn von euch öfter mal im weisshauswald auf der dh strecke?

ragnar


----------



## norcoshore2 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo!!!!!
Ich war schon mal auf der DH Strecke, fand sie nicht schlecht, aber könnte noch verbessert werden. Könnte ein wenig mehr flow vertragen.
Wohnst du in Trier? Bin aus Wellen.
Was fährst du denn so? DH, Fr ? Wo fährst du am häufigsten?

Gruß


----------



## Fürchtenix (6. Februar 2009)

Kommt an die Lux. Grenze , da gibt es alles was das Bikerherz sucht.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcoshore2 (6. Februar 2009)

Dann lass mal hören wo du her kommst!!!!!
Was fährst du denn? Wo wohnst du denn?
Und vor allen Dingen, wo fähst du denn???
Ist da auch was für Dh und Fr dabei??

Gruß an die Lux. Grenze!!!!!!


----------



## Fürchtenix (6. Februar 2009)

Hi , 
Wir sind aus Bollendorf ( nähe Echternach ) und meistens zu zweit unterwegs.
Hier gibt_s den Müllerthaltrail (Lux) 110 Km zwar nicht am Stück aber Stellenweise sehr Anspruchsvoll für jeden was dabei und auf der Deutschen seite genausoviel und Anstrengende wege und Trail's.
Wir sind normalerweise jeden 2. Tag unterwegs und gerade zurück 2,5 Std mit licht und Trail ist auch super.Gefahren wird immer denn schlechtes Wetter gibt's nicht nur die falschen Klamotten.
Ob DH , FR , CC hier ist von allem was dabei sogar super Klettermöglichkeiten.
Schau mal unter Müllerthaltrail oder Felsenpfad nach da bekommst du einen kleinen einblick.Wenn du von Trier bist ist es ein Katzensprung ca.25 KM.
Gruß


----------



## TheManneken (11. März 2013)

Moin!

Kennt jemand eine gute Möglichkeit für einen absoluten Fahranfänger, ein paar leichte Trails kennenzulernen? Bisher hab ich mich selten von befestigten Radwegen runter getraut. Die Strecken, auf die ich im Thread bereits gestoßen bin, sehen interessant aus. Aber ich möchte mir natürlich nicht gleich das Genick brechen


----------



## xs24 (1. April 2013)

...das zum Thema Bikepark in der Umgebung von Trier ( Franzosengraben )


....ein Forum was "einschläft"!!!!!
....dabei haben wir ja hier nicht gerade wenig an guten trails!!!!!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (19. April 2013)

Ich finde das "Problem" an Trier ist, dass es zwar hier und dort ganz gute Trails gibt, jedoch liegen die zumeist recht weit voneinander entfernt und sind in verschiedenen Gebieten verteilt.

Soll heißen ich bekomme keine "runde" Tour mit einem hohen Anteil an guten Singletrails hin (es sei denn ich fahr >50 km und überbrücke die Distanzen zwischen den verschiedenen Gebieten Franzosenwald, Weißhauswald usw. durch die Stadt oder langweilige Landstraßen).

Am ehesten gelingt das noch im Weißhauswald, aber die vielleicht 3 - 4 wirklich interessanten Trails (für XC/Tour) dort sind auch schnell gefahren und jedes mal die gleichen Wege abzufahren wird ja auch irgendwann etwas öde 
Mein Favorit ist immer noch der Moselsteig an den "Clippen" entlang vom Weißhauscafé bis nach Biewer rein.


----------



## xs24 (25. April 2013)

....also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem was wir hier in und um Trier an Wegen haben - das die besten trailgebiete etwas auseinander liegen stimmt, aber wir sind hier nicht im Pfälzer Wald oder Schwarzwald.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2013)

Moin,
Es gibt schon nette trails - aber man trifft nie andere biker auf den trails und die wenigen haben scheinbar ihre Zunge verschluckt.
Ich würde schon gern mal wieder in Begleitung fahren, habe aber keine Ahnung wo sich die Leute in Trier so über den Weg rennen.
In Berlin ging das immer von meinem Stammladen aus. Hier in Trier sind mir nur Monz/Cyclope und Velopoint aufgefallen, aber entweder sehr auf DH oder auf Rennrad ausgerichtet und wenig kommunikatives Personal.

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## TheManneken (27. Mai 2013)

Velopoint hab ich mal besucht und dort ein paar MTBs von Cube gefahren, auch mal ein 29er. Ist dann letztendlich doch auf ein Radon hinausgelaufen. Ich empfand das Personal aber als sehr kommunikativ und fachlich kompetent.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass ich auch meine Zunge verschluckt habe, wie du so sagtest. Ich habe beim Fahren aber auch lieber meine Ruhe und bin nicht drauf aus, dabei neue Leute kennenzulernen. Anders siehts aus, wenn man sich vorab mit anderen Fahrern für eine Ausfahrt verabredet oder an einem Treffpunkt zufällig aufeinandertrifft. Beim Fahren an sich hab ich für Smalltalk kein Interesse.

Bislang hab ich mich mit meinem ZR Race 6.0 noch keinen Trail runtergetraut, aber von Konz-Rohscheidt aus geht es durch einen Wald auf verschiedenen Wegen ins Tal, unten angekommen sind viele Rad- und Wanderwege. Ist wahrscheinlich eher nichts für actionorientiere Biker, aber die Landschaft ist ganz hübsch.


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2013)

Smalltalk beim Radeln muss nicht sein. Ich würde mich ja oft schon über einen Gruß oder die Erwiederung meines Grußes freuen. Kenne ich so nicht.
Ich hoffe, ich bin bisher auf die wenigen Ausnahmen gestoßen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch schon zwei nette Personen getroffen habe. Mit einem habe ich mich hier übers Forum verabredet. Der andere (auch im Forum unterwegs - ich glaube auch bei der Runde auf den Fotos mit dem Cannondale dabei gewesen) hat mir noch ein paar echt nette trails gezeigt.

Mit dem einen Forumsmitglied bin ich eine nette Tour vom Weißhauswald Richtung Burg Rammstein gefahren - Rückweg inkl. Moselsteig. Das war richtig gut - wenn auch nicht soo technisch. Aber das muss ja auch nicht immer so sein.

Die Gegend zwischen Trier und Konz & Mattheiser Wald ist sehr nett.
Schön ist es aber auch zwischen Zewen und Herresthal - man muss aber schon etwas suchen.

Was mir noch fehlt, ist ein entspannter Weg, wo man das Rad einfach rollen lassen kann, um etwas Kilometer in die Beine zu bekommen - ohne zu viele Höhenmeter. Abends nach der Arbeit fahre ich ganz gern mal so monotone Touren - mehr um den Kopf frei zu bekommen als zum Trainieren.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem DH im Weißhauswald aus? Bin ich erst einmal gefahren - aus Respekt vor der Arbeit des Vereins. War sehr nett. Gibt es den Verein (Fahrvergnügen) noch? die web-page ist ja schon etwas älter.

Wer war schon im Trailpark Mehring? Lohnt sich der Weg? Die Strecke macht ja einen guten Eindruck. Die Jungs sind ja scheinbar sehr engagiert.
http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/


----------



## quatauta (27. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wer war schon im Trailpark Mehring? Lohnt sich der Weg? Die Strecke macht ja einen guten Eindruck. Die Jungs sind ja scheinbar sehr engagiert.
> http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/



Hi, am Trailpark Mehring komm ich während meiner Touren häufig vorbei. Wenn ich mich fit genug fühle fahr ich auch gern mal ein oder zwei Abfahren. Wer's gerne abwärts mag dürfte da Spaß haben. Bei guten Wetter, besonders am Wochenende, wuseln dort eigentlich immer ein paar Biker rum.

Der Untergrund der Strecken eher etwas ruppig, es hat immer wieder ein paar Wurzeln und kleinere Unebenheiten. Man sollte nicht mit dem Anspruch eines perfekt glattgebügelten Bikepark hinkommen. Ich hab selbst allerdings gar keine Bikepark Erfahrung, kenne ich nur von Videos. Die Sprünge umfahre ich immer, dafür ist mein Rad nicht gebaut. Ansonsten fühl ich mich mit meinem 100mm-Hardtail auf fast allen Abschnitten ziemlich wohl. Ich mag's gerne ruppig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Mai 2013)

Hab mir mal gerad zwei Videos vom Bikepark Mehring angesehen (Rote Strecken). Schaut echt nicht schlecht aus  Werde ich alsbald auch mal hinfahren und mein XC-Hardtail drüber scheuchen. Scheint ja echt machbar zu sein.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. Juni 2013)

Ich mache hier mal ein bisschen Werbung für das "Wild Roots MTB Rennen" in Konz am 23. Juni: http://www.wild-roots-mtb-race.de 

Ich werd definitiv am Start sein


----------



## Cookiee (20. Juni 2013)

Wer Lust hat ich kann mal eine Tour um Mehring führen da ich nebenan wohne!
Einfach per PN melden

Have a good ride


----------



## Ock (4. Juli 2013)

HeyHo,

hat irgendjemand einen GPS Track von der Strecke des Rennens "Wild Roots" aus Konz und könnte ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen? Ich bin aus Trier und würde gerne mal die Strecke nachfahren, kenne mich leider in Konz nicht aus!

Danke


----------



## TheManneken (4. Juli 2013)

Falls du eine Trainingstour mit Rudi Baltes mal fahren möchtest:
Jeden Dienstag ab 14:00 Uhr am Radladen BIKE-PASSION, Konstantinstraße in Konz.
Jeden Donnerstag ab 15:00 Uhr direkt an der Strecke am Stadion in Konz.

Falls du weitere Infos brauchst zur Strecke brauchst, ist http://www.wild-roots-mtb-race.de/ deine Adresse


----------



## Kero81 (14. Februar 2015)

So Jungs und Mädels, wird mal Zeit das hier wieder mehr Leben einkehrt! Ich mag nemma alleine fahren, also meldet euch fleissig! Ich fahren ein Cube HT und ein Propain Fully, also bin ich für Touren wie für Geballer zu haben.
Würde mich freuen noch mehr Bike Bekanntschaften zu haben! ;-)


----------



## xs24 (16. Februar 2015)

Jeden Sonntag um 10uhr treffen sich biker am Velopoint Trier. Gefahren wird so ca. 2 - 3h. 

Hier mal ein Gruppenfoto vom 15.02.2015:


----------



## Kero81 (16. Februar 2015)

Zu wenig Federweg und viel zu enge Hosen. Nix für mich... ;-) Und vor allem viel zu alt.


----------



## xs24 (18. Februar 2015)

:-D
...was machst du mit dem CUBE HT?!
...wohl leichte fahrten zum Bäcker.
...und mit dem Alter........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (18. Februar 2015)

Raste mal komplett mit den Satzzeichen aus...  Das macht der komische Typ ganz links, der so lustig guckt, bei Facebook auch immer. Total mit . und ! eskalieren.


----------



## xs24 (19. Februar 2015)

Der komische Typ links bin ich!
...und meine schreibweise ist so wie sie ist.
...und wenn Du "jung pubertierender biker" nicht so hohe Ansprüche stellen würdest, dann würde auch bestimmt irgendeiner mit Dir
   biken fahren und Du müsstest hier nicht nach Bikebekanntschaften fragen.

Werd erst mal erwachsen und dann...

MfG


----------



## xs24 (19. Februar 2015)

...ach ja: Erspare mir einen Kommentar hierdrauf ( und den Anderen hier im Forum )!


----------



## Kero81 (19. Februar 2015)

Haha :-D


----------



## Nussketier (9. März 2015)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn Strecken- bzw. Schlammtechnisch in Mehring aus? Kann man da schon wieder fahren?

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## Kero81 (9. März 2015)

Ja, da ist seit Sonntag wieder geöffnet. Wie es mit dem Matsch aussieht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, ich selbst war noch nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

